# hotel on a bus route and near M50



## coleen (19 Sep 2014)

Hi I am looking to park my car this Sunday (we will eat in the hotel so will be a customer) and get a bus into the city center.  I am thinking Lucan or somewhere that we could easily get a bus to O connell street and return on the bus and get onto the N7 easily.
There is always such a queue for the luas on match Sundays. 
We will be arriving to Dublin from the Wicklow side as we are in that area for a few days holidays and are returning to kerry after the game on Sunday. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Sep 2014)

Bewellys in Leopardstown, right off Exit 14 of the M50, get the green Luas (the posh one) into Stephen's Green. A bit more of a walk off the Luas but hardly the end of the world. 

Stillorgan Park Hotel on Stillorgan the dual carriageway. Again, off exit 14 of the M50 and 46a into town.

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## diver (19 Sep 2014)

The Clarion Liffey Valley.......bus stop close to hotel will leave you off at O'Connell Bridge.


----------



## PyritePete (19 Sep 2014)

if you fancied taking the train into Dublin, then you should consider the Glenroyal Hotel in Maynooth. Right by the train station and you can get off at Drumcondra and walk to Croker. You can always get the 66bus into Dublin just a few minutes walk from the front door of the hotel. 

The River Forest Hotel/Leixlip House Hotel in Leixlip are also close to Confey train station. The Springfield hotel in Leixlip has a bus stop outside also.

PS - I travelled from Newbridge on the back roads towards Clane/N4 two weeks ago when the hurling final was on and there was quite a lot of traffic heading south. Seems most wanted to avoid the N7.


----------



## jdwex (19 Sep 2014)

Crown Plaza in Santry is another option.


----------



## Petal (19 Sep 2014)

Bewley's Hotel Newlands Cross;  Louis Fitzgerald Hotel / Joel's restaurant Newlands Cross


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Sep 2014)

I wouldn't fancy trying to get from Newlands Cross to Croke Park by either bus or Luas.


----------



## Darthvadar (20 Sep 2014)

Citywest Hotel. 69 bus stop outside the hotel gate, and LUAS around the corner.

Darth.


----------

